# First Smoke & the Rain



## vision (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried out my my first amaze-n today in a weber kettle. Mozzarella, sharp cheddar, pepper jack, brie, and string cheese.

All was straight forward, used apple wood (which didn't seem to smell like the apple chunks I use- harsher, not as sweet), used a foil tent and ice bottle to keep the temperatures down. All was perfect with nice smoke being generated and then the rain came. It wasn't supposed to rain until 3pm and around 1pm it thundered and poured for hours. The mozzarella was getting wet so it was dried off and I placed a foil cover over the top vent. Smoked for a little over 3 hours until the rain slowed down. Now all are relaxing in the fridge.

See you in two weeks...


----------



## venture (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks good.  Nice job of fighting the elements.

The softer cheeses (mozz, string mozz, and brie) will not require that two week wait. Enjoy!

I haven't used the AMNS apple.  All of the AMNS dusts I have used have been very sweet and nicer smoke than I could produce with chunks unless I preburned the chunks.  I am a believer of preburning chunks, I put them in with my lump at the top of the chimney.  Gets that nasty white smoke out of them before they hit the SFB.  Others have different methods. Having said that, I use my AMNS almost exclusively now.

You will love that cheese and the AMNS.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## vision (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks. I took a bite of the string cheese and it wasn't enjoyable. I'll wait and see what happens.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2011)

The cheese looks perfect, great color.

Now you have to let it age for a couple of weeks before you taste it.

The wait is the hard part, I have 4 lbs. of Muenster in the fridge right now.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## vision (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. Between the apple wood not being what I'm used to and the bad taste on the string cheese I'm a little doubtful I'm gonna like this as much as everyone else...but there's always hope!


----------



## meateater (Aug 22, 2011)

That looks great, I haven't tried brie yet I'll wait for a report.


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 22, 2011)

great job.. real  nice color also


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2011)

Well- they look good and we hope you like them when they age. If you don't like these send me a PM and I will walk you thru some fresh Mozzarella that you can eat right away.


----------



## vision (Aug 27, 2011)

I tasted one of the mozz sticks today and they are improving. They have a heavy smoke smell and the taste is more mild.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

You just have to let it age. the longer the better, but no less than 2 weeks.


----------



## grinder (Aug 30, 2011)

You might have smoked too long. I usually smoke cheese only about 1 hour for a milder flavor- 1.5 hours for a heavy flavor. I've had great luck with hickory chunks, even tastes great right out of the smoker.


----------



## vision (Sep 17, 2011)

Well it took 4 weeks but this cheese turned enjoyable. Mozz is good and the sharpness of the cheddar works well with the smoke. Pepper jack is also good but a brand that is a little less spicy would be better. The brie is my least favorite. Will be putting more on tomorrow and might try bourbon barrel.

Thanks for all of your help. You were right.


----------



## jpenny2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

I love me some smoke cheese! Maybe someday I will stop gawking at all the post and just do it! OK, regardless of rather I do or don't I will still be gawking!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks perfect good job


----------

